# DVLA & Inspection (how long)



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My RV is due in at the docks on the 21st Nov so hope to have it at the mechanic to do electrics and MOT on the 24th Nov.

Say they had it done buy the end of the month how long would it take generally for the DVLA to inspect it and issue the registration docs?

I so wont to get away in it on a rally at new year.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi John

We just made an appointment for the inspection to suit our timescale (about 5 days later).

Turned up, underwent the inspection, and were issued with the paperwork there & then.

Good luck!

Bruce


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

kijana said:


> Hi John
> 
> We just made an appointment for the inspection to suit our timescale (about 5 days later).
> 
> ...


Cheers Bruce.

Out of nosiness which DVLA district was that?


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Exeter. Don't know how typical it was. Good Luck for Tuesday!

Bruce


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RR said:


> My RV is due in at the docks on the 21st Nov so hope to have it at the mechanic to do electrics and MOT on the 24th Nov.
> 
> Say they had it done buy the end of the month how long would it take generally for the DVLA to inspect it and issue the registration docs?
> 
> I so wont to get away in it on a rally at new year.


As a matter of interest, are you importing a new RV or a used one? I've toyed with the idea of buying in the States & then leaving it there for 6 months before importing, but I understand that I would also have to show I had resided there for that length of time too?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi Dougie

What advantage would you have by living there for six months?

Presumably less tax to pay - but which one?

The 10% import tax of the 17.5% VAT?

Russell


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Russell,

Paul (UK-RV) who is currently touring the USA has extensively researched this subject.



> Can I get relief from duty and tax on transfer of residence?
> 
> Yes. You can bring in your belongings or vehicle free of duty and tax so long as you:
> 
> ...


This is only a small part of information on the subject from one of his postings on the forum http://www.rvforum.net/

Here is the forum library link that shows ALL Paul's research:
http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=860.msg7387#msg7387

 *You may have to become a member to access it.*


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

asprn said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> > My RV is due in at the docks on the 21st Nov so hope to have it at the mechanic to do electrics and MOT on the 24th Nov.
> ...


Mines used but still had some time in Florida using it.

Mick has added all the main points and for less tax 1 year seems to be the time scale being there.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mick_P said:


> Russell,
> 
> Paul (UK-RV) who is currently touring the USA has extensively researched this subject.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I subscribed yesterday, but can't access this. Any ideas?

Dougie.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dougie
Glad to see that you subscribed to MHF, you will get so many benefits from your tenner investment mate :lol: :lol: :lol: Not least chatting to nice folks like us :lol: :lol: 
I tried to look at one of the links and it wouldn't let me, it is because I am not signed up for that site, nothing to do with MHF mate. I have not tried to hard to join USRV, because I am not actually convinced that there is so much money to be saved by importing yourself.... I know lots of people have, but (and it is a big but) the price of RV's in the UK seems to have come down so much in the recent past that unless you are going to be spending lots of dollars the saving will not be worth the headaches (especially waiting to see if your particular DVLA will measure your RV under the 100.4 inches that makes it legal here). You will still have to add 10% import duty on top of the purchase price in the US plus the cost of shipping (£000's), plus the VAT (17.5%) to the total.
Then when it is here and registered you will have to do any alterations to the lights etc to get an MOT, and the mains wiring to make it legal and safe to use in Europe.
On top of that you will then need to replace any bits that the thieving gits robbed out of the RV whilst it sat on the docks awaiting shipping :roll: :roll: :roll: Usually stereo's and microwave etc.....
Anyway, lots for you to consider Dougie, so keep asking away and don't rush into anything (unless it is buying that Rexhall :lol: :lol: )

Keith


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

> Thanks for that. I subscribed yesterday, but can't access this. Any ideas?
> Dougie.


Dougie,

I presume you are saying that you now subscribe to MHF's but you cannot access that link I posted to http://www.rvforum.net/

If you visit and join RV forum you will be able to access its library.

RVforum is free to join and as its name suggests is an RV owners forum in the USA so if they don't know an answer to a question on RVs then no one will.

If you do subscribe to save you searching for the topic in the library here again is the link

>> Click Here<<


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK Mick.
Just to keep you happy I have just joined :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I shall enjoy looking through that site and discovering new things :lol: 
Hope you find it useful to Dougie

Thanks Mick

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I sold a Winnebago I had previously bought in Florida prior to viewing it so bought the Sellers as it suited me better.

Anyway they picked it up from the dock last week with no problems at all.

I am preying now that mines in one piece as theres all kinds of accessories I bought out there in it.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mick_P said:


> I presume you are saying that you now subscribe to MHF's but you cannot access that link I posted to http://www.rvforum.net/


Indeed so.



Mick_P said:


> If you visit and join RV forum you will be able to access its library.


That's what I misunderstood - cheers.



kands said:


> Anyway, lots for you to consider Dougie, so keep asking away and don't rush into anything (unless it is buying that Rexhall .....


That's it then - you're quite obviously a mate of the geezer wot's selling it, aintcha? I did have a another little look just now though and I do like it.

Also found another similar one on motorcavanning.co.uk site http://tinyurl.com/yfl9z8 Seems to me that this is the same van as http://tinyurl.com/yhc95s which was advertised in April on fastroadandtrack.co.uk with the same mileage, and almost the same narrative?

Dougie.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> That's it then - you're quite obviously a mate of the geezer wot's selling it, aintcha? I did have a another little look just now though and I do like it.
> Dougie.


Never met him Dougie, only said what I have heard, and that I think that the Rexhall is gorgeous mate....
I would be very interested if I could spare that much out of my piggy bank :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith

Ps The other RV is the same one isn't it? Might be worth calling and seeing what deal he wants to sell it quickly (if it is in good nick of course...), but I would strongly advise looking at a few and test driving them, you may not like an RV as much when you have spent time in one (cannot imagine that to be true for one moment, but would always advise caution...) :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

That was of course my under-developed and juvenile version of humour (or humor in this section, I s'pse).

I now have two indentical Rexairs to look at (1999 & 2000) and we've decidied to go & see them this week and/or next, for exactly the reasons you've said. Another MHF couple who live a few miles from us have PMd me and invited us to see their RV so we can have a meaningful natter. How nice is that!? I'm glad I found this place - it gives a nice warm fuzzy feeling of confidence.

I'll keep you posted for sure. 

Dougie.


----------

